# Vhi cover



## Pablo74 (17 Jun 2008)

Hi all,
  I am with VHI first plan plus and have been told by my doctor that i need to get an MRI scan for a persistent back problem.
I am just wondering is it expensive ? Am i covered for such a scan ?
thanks
 Pablo


----------



## Towger (17 Jun 2008)

Two seconds with google : [broken link removed]

Category I, Category II, nothing is simple with the VHI.... I would ring them...


----------



## scuby (17 Jun 2008)

Towger said:


> Two seconds with google : [broken link removed]
> 
> Category I, Category II, nothing is simple with the VHI.... I would ring them...



well It looks like you are covered if the mri centre you go to is listed as cat I

and II looks like you claim it back on out-patients claim at end of policy year

from that link above, this link tells where is covered...

[broken link removed]

but would ring and double check, as it says it could up-date during yesr


----------



## NovaFlare77 (17 Jun 2008)

To answer your other question, an MRI scan can cost about €400, but it depends on where you have it done.

Also, if the centre that the GP is referring you to isn't a Category 1 centre with VHI (i.e. direct payment, you don't have to pay a cent), ask the GP or consultant to send you to one that is. There shouldn't be a need to visit him/her again, you should be able to arrange a new referral over the telephone.


----------

